# Favorite Type Of Carbohydrate



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Which be it? Rice, pasta, flour (breads), potatoes or other?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I voted pasta and rice. I'm not Italian nor have any Italian heritage as far as I know. Those pasta varieties are sure delicious, cheap and filling.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Pasta and bread, tied, for sure.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Rice and potatoes! I could eat Asian food for every meal. Also, potatoes are just simply delicious.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I voted pasta. While I like bread, I never understood having bread with pasta since the pasta is so much better, why take up space with bread that can be filled with pasta.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Here are some of my favourites...


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2015)

Any, as long as it's modernist and atonal. Just don't give me that Baroque pasta!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Here are some of my favourites...


So which diagram does pasta, flour etc. belong to?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Frankly, I like them all, but what is far more important is what it comes with.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I vote for chocolate.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> So which diagram does pasta, flour etc. belong to?


The bottom group, but with many more links in the chain than the one in the diagram above with only 4










In the figure above the 'n' implies the presence of multiple additional linked glucose (each individual ring) units forming various polymers of starch :tiphat:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Breads and potatoes, rice gets boring and tiresome rather quickly.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I opted for bread as it's the only one listed that I can occasionally enjoy on its own - particularly if it's a really well-crusted brown bread with wheat germ and still warm from the oven. I like baked potatoes but I couldn't eat one without adding a little butter or cheese and a little seasoning. I like roasted potatoes as well and would be happy to eat some on their own but they need oil for the cooking process. 

Pasta and rice are too bland on their own but I don't like them saturated in too much stuff, either - they deserve equal billing with what accompanies them.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I didn't know what to vote for,having diabetes makes most carbs a bunch of basket weavers. The carbs that are good for me a cellulose carbs from, say, green beans - it takes a lot for the body to get any where near processing them. If I was to go with one on your list I would stick to....... All of them


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Rice goes with so many things......so I voted for rice.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Depends on how each is prepared. Rice is great with indian spices and curries, sushi vinegar, or fried with a little egg and lots of vegetables in a wok. It also is more flexible as a base for breads, pastries and crackers than most westerners give it credit for. 

That being said, there is a certain comfort in my familiar relationship with wheat and good bread. And certain kinds of wheat, like buckwheat, can be eaten like rice. And nothing beats good noodles. 

Potatoes can really be done well too, fried, sautéed, aloo style(indian spices or whatever else might be done). Maybe potatoes have the most inherent goodness in them, but they get arrogant from that and thus can be eaten without undo complications in preparing them. You just bake them, but really you could do much better. 

Why aren't any new worlders speaking up about the omission of corn? Corn is very underrated, and Italians understand its potential for polenta. Mexicans and other latin americans have made ample use of its possibilities.

And all of these starchy plants can yield good liquor.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> That being said, there is a certain comfort in my familiar relationship with wheat and good bread. And certain kinds of wheat, like buckwheat, can be eaten like rice. And nothing beats good noodles.
> 
> Potatoes can really be done well too, fried, sautéed, aloo style(indian spices or whatever else might be done). Maybe potatoes have the most inherent goodness in them, but they get arrogant from that and thus can be eaten without undo complications in preparing them. You just bake them, but really you could do much better.
> 
> And all of these starchy plants can yield good liquor.


I am very fond of good bread, and did make it for a while. Some health problems (literally) diminished my appetite for a good while and I stopped making it some years ago. I should start again really, and maybe will when I reduce my working hours later this year.

Being a Scot, I am also partial to good plain boiled 'tatties' with a little butter...or cooled with a little mayonnaise

And (c) yes, they can!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Where is beer on this list?! 

I voted bread before I noticed the "I avoid carbs altogether" option. I love any type of bread, especially dipped in olive oil. But lately I've been on a low carb diet and I've lost about 14 pounds! It's amazing how much bread put the weight on over the years.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Exactly, clavichorder! I love all complex carbohydrates, including corn. Polenta is one of my favourite dishes. I make mine with cheese and like to add pepper to make it hot, either black pepper or something like chillies or cayenne. Wild rice is another grain that is very nice.

I'm not very fond of simple carbohydrates, with the exception of maple syrup, honey and fresh fruits.

I couldn't live without complex carbohydrates and fresh fruits. They are my mainstays.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I like them all equally!

But I love food family consisted of beans, peas, corns etc.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My latest enthusiasm -- the pupusa! A thick hollow corn tortilla filled with cheese and (for instance) pork, chorizo or whatever. A Salvadorian street food recently popular in SoCal. Great with a cold horchata. Visit your local pupuseria!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I love all of these. Bring on the carbs!! Carbs make me sleepy but that's OK, I'm too full of energy usually anyway.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Gotta go with grain alcohol.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Ukko said:


> Gotta go with grain alcohol.


For carbohydrates?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> For carbohydrates?


Same ingredients, different mix.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Ukko said:


> Same ingredients, different mix.


Everything I see says distilled alcohol had no carbs. Beer and wine have it because of residual sugars.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

There are also some delicious starchy vegetables that I forgot to mention: jicama, cassava, yams and sweet potatoes.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

As I just mentioned in another thread: Krispy Kreme doughnuts. Death in a box. Who cares.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Guinness more carbs than bread


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

all but frenh fries. i like farrow, quinoa and cous-cous barley also


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Oats: porridge for breakfast, canna beat it....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Pasta. No doubt about it. Love it!


----------

